# Alley Cat from Jack Koehler



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Earlier this week I received an Alley Cat slingshot from Jack Koehler. He saw my videos of shooting his King Cat design as an arrow slinger and thought I might like to have an Alley Cat to go with it. He was right!

Like the King Cat, this one feels like Old Money to shoot. Very stable and well designed as well as being beautifully finished. You can tell that much thought has gone in to every aspect of the design.

It's now another treasured part of my "Permanent Collection", that small group of slingshots that I wouldn't consider trading or selling.

Thanks, Jack!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Too cool! Jack's a treasured part of our hobby! You are, too, M_J!! (sappy, I know) :neener: But you definitely are a major contributor as well.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool shooter my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice shooter you got there!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree fully about Jack and about the Alley Cat. I REALLY like mine, and it shoots quite well for me. Got my first match strike with that Alley Cat.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I know that in theory a slingshot with tall, wide forks is all wrong (ya know, force vectors and all) but I've always shot really really well with cattys like this one and the Bunnybuster Hammermil. They just line up everything perfectly for me.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

I love that Alley Cat.

But Jack Koehler sells only in the USA


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks like a real sweet shooter! Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I totally agree M_J. I love mine. My only modification was some large latex tube over the finger posts to add some padding.

We often talk about the shooter being more important than the slingshot, however this one seems to have a high level of accuracy built in.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> I totally agree M_J. I love mine. My only modification was some large latex tube over the finger posts to add some padding.
> 
> We often talk about the shooter being more important than the slingshot, however this one seems to have a high level of accuracy built in.
> 
> ...


I like mine too and I take my hat off to Jack Koehler! One day I´ll pass this marvel to my grandchildren when I´m a dodderer!


----------



## dbs9164 (Aug 18, 2015)

I just found this thread. I received mine a few weeks ago and was hitting the little round target that Bill Hayes sends with a new slingshot. I was about 17 feet away, but consistently hitting it. I actually thought hitting that 1 inch or so target was easier to hit at 17 feet than a can at 33 feet. Anyway, I really like this sling. It is the first tube shooter that I am somewhat accurate with. Cant wait till the weather gets warmer to really do some practicing.

Thanks Jack!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Such a cool slingshot ... wish i had one!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I just popped 4 our of 5 shots at a small tin target with my Alley Cat. Felt great to hear that pop.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Love mine I've got Alley cat #1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I recently talked with a welding and fabrication shop about making a couple of knock offs made to shoot flat bands.

One with a slot in the forks long enough to attach a 3/4-1" double or psuedo tapered flat bands.

One with a band clamp attachment.

Will have to modify the forks to make them just a bit longer for the bands. Could even have one made to use Pocket Predator Pro Clips.

I live about 5 miles from Hogue Grips so it won't be a problem having the pistol grips made.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> I recently talked with a welding and fabrication shop about making a couple of knock offs made to shoot flat bands.
> One with a slot in the forks long enough to attach a 3/4-1" double or psuedo tapered flat bands.
> One with a band clamp attachment.
> Will have to modify the forks to make them just a bit longer for the bands. Could even have one made to use Pocket Predator Pro Clips.
> I live about 5 miles from Hogue Grips so it won't be a problem having the pistol grips made.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

